# [OT] CD-R oder HD

## iDeJ

hi,

mag sein das das hier etwas OT ist, wenn ja dann entschuldige ich mich jetzt schonmal dafür,

hab bei der Forums suche auch nichts relevantes gefunden..

naja, momentan sieht es so aus das meine HD's überquillen und ich BackUps machen wollte, jetzt stell ich mir nur die Frage ob ich CD-R's holen sollte oder ob ich mehr investiere und mir ein externes Firewire Gehäuse kaufe (oder wäre USB2.0 besser, ich hab eine Aufigy 2 und nur USB 2.0, daher dachte ich als erstes an FW) ..

Eine externe HD hätte halt den vorteil das die Daten besser verfügbar sind!

Wenn die HD voll sein sollte kann man die ja auch recht einfach austauschen und für LAN's wäre eine externe HD auch besser, CD's wären billiger (selbst wenn ich con Marken CD-R's ausgehe)

Also ich bin gerade echt am überlegen, was meint ihr..

----------

## MrTom

Es gibt externe Gehäuse, die USB2 und Firewire können. Damit bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. USB 2 ist zwar auf dem Papier schnell. Firewire ist aber bei Platten in der Praxis immer noch ein Stück flotter.

CD-R ist schon ein Aufwand und auch langsam! Was meistens auch bedeutet das man es dann irgendwann nicht mehr macht...

USB/FW-Platte hat ja auch noch andere Vorteile (Transport der Daten etc).

Ein Gehäuse mit USB2/FW kostet so um die 60-80 Euro. Dazu kommst halt noch die Platte. Beim Gehäuse nimm entweder Plastik mit Lüfter oder gleich besser mit Metal. Damit wird die Platte nicht so warm. Ausserdem reicht auch eine Platte mit 5400 U/Min voll aus.

----------

## nephros

Ein Freund von mir hat sich letztens beim Hofer/Aldi eine 160GB externe Platte gekauft, sowohl FW als auch USB2 und is sehr glücklich damit.

Preis/Leistungsmässig is sicher eine Platte einem CDR oder DVDR System überlegen, ganz einfach im Euro/Kapazität Verhältnis, ganz zu schweigen von Bequemlichkeit und Wiederbeschreibbarkeit.

Auf der anderen Seite werden Festplatten kaputt, also für längerfristige Backups nicht so toll geeignet. Ich hab die Halbwertszeit für CDR oder DVDR nicht im Kopf, aber mit so alle 5 Jahre umkopieren sollten da die Daten ewig halten (zumindest solange es noch Laufwerke dafür zu kaufen gibt...).

Nur so ein paar cents...

----------

## iDeJ

das wird ja eine Backup platte, soll heißen das die ja nicht immer angeschlossen ist sondern nur wenn ich sie brauche  :Razz: 

naja, jetzt muss ich ma gucken von wo ich mir eine hole, bei Aldi hab ich nichts dergleichen gesehen, Alternate is doch recht teuer und ob ich ebay trauen kann...

hab ma bei ebay gesucht

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2768411929&category=47602

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2768090444&category=26782

komisch find ich nur das bei unterstützen Betriebssystemen nirgendwo Linux steht... (aber Windows wo es da doch so einen 160GB Bug gab..)

----------

## MrTom

Schau mal bei Allnet.de.

http://www.allnet.de/cgi-php/produkte_text_neu.php?allnet_pn=ALL12459A&katnr=11

Da steht auch der Chipsatz. Damit solltest Du alle Infos finden...

Es gibt unter Allnet.de auch einen Link für Endkunden. 

http://www.allnet.de/cgi-php/factory_test.php

Platte ist nix für's Archiv. Aber Backup ist OK. Hast ja die Daten noch auf dem PC.

Aber Archiv auf externe Platte und von PC löschen ist so eine Sache. Ist ja genau die gleiche Situation wie auf der lokalen Platte.

----------

## Physaro

Hab mal bei ahrdwareschotte nach günstigen Externen HDD's geschaut bin auf  folgende seite gestoßen:

https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s35132612.einsundeinsshop.de/sess/utn153fc3a87500c13/shopdata/0070_mobile+Festplatten/0030_USB+2.0+-+3=2C5=22/product_details.shopscript?article=0035_USB%2B2%3D252E0%2BFestplatte%2B160GB%2B%3D28HD3U-160%3D29

Da steht auch dass die Festplatte linux support hat Windows 98SE bis XP, MacOS und Linux.

MFg

Physaro

----------

## iDeJ

naja Backup is auch's falsche Wort, ist mehr so für MP3s Filme und div. ISO's...

halt so'n Zeug, keine kritischne Backups..

oder sind CD's da um so viel besser..

----------

